# I am making Smash Bros Online for DS!



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Using code from "Advanced Wars: Days of Ruin" and "Barbie Horse Adventure", I am going to make Smash Bros Online for the DS! It will include over 100 characters to choose from and over 1000 levels based on Nintendo and Game Gear games. If anyone wants to help me, they should reply to this thread.

I need the following:

- Artists: 10 or 11
- Game programmers: 20
- Someone who knows how to take code from" Advanced Wars" and "Barbie Horse Adventure" to make a Smash Bros style game.
- One or two Nintendo employees (preferably a Nintendo legend like Miyamoto)
- ?
- Profit!

EDIT: The alpha version is here! Enjoy!
http://varpness.com/archives/44


----------



## fischju (Jan 26, 2008)

You need more question marks! It will never work without them!


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 26, 2008)

OHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! Pick me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I wanna be profit, plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz?


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

Ooh ooh sign me up! We'll code this using Fortran! Yeah, that's the way!

*brings out a pile of coding sheets.*


----------



## Law (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't know anything about coding, and I doubt I can be an "artist" but I'll help anyway!

I can build castles out of Lego though, is that any good?


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

Count me in as a coder!

I can do 1 thing in BASIC:

PRINT HELLO WORLD
GOTO 1

I think that should be enough for this easy task!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

But first I have to extract barbie.jpg D:
TAKES TIMES!
Can't do that with fishmonger.exe
Sorry guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Oh btw we'll implement wifi by ripping AW using DSLazy and copying the Wifi file over OK ill do that then post it on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This topic is win


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Count me in as a coder!
> 
> I can do 1 thing in BASIC:
> 
> ...



You manage to make me laugh in everyone of your posts


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

FILE *fp;
fp=fopen("FAT:\\SSBO.txt", "w");
while(true)
{
fprintf(fp, "LOLOLOL\n");
}

That'll be hankchill's ultimate move!


----------



## Issac (Jan 26, 2008)

This feels very Testing area.... :/

I understand this is a mockery of all those "hey make this game for me" but.. I think this should be put in the testing area.


----------



## Jac834 (Jan 26, 2008)

No one's made a alpha joke yet...weird.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh yeah the Alpha will be out yesterday.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Oh yeah the Alpha will be out yesterday.



*marks down on calendar*


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Jac834 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> No one's made a alpha joke yet...weird.



oh sorry, the alpha will be dated on February 2nd, 1956

So when we finish, we have to go back in time to deliver.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Issac @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> This feels very Testing area.... :/
> 
> I understand this is a mockery of all those "hey make this game for me" but.. I think this should be put in the testing area.



A mockery of a particular one


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 26, 2008)

I think I can code.. I know HTML!  Count me in!
I'm sending an email to Miyamoto to see if he wants to participate..


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jac834 @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > No one's made a alpha joke yet...weird.
> ...



What!? Today's Feb 3rd 1956? Yay, the time machine does work. Strange I can't find this bloody hack anywhere on the internet. Oh yeah, it's not been invented yet. Then how am I typing this? MY HEAD HURTZ


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

NOES! I KILLED THIS THREAD :CRIES:


----------



## Jac834 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Jac834 @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > No one's made a alpha joke yet...weird.
> ...


I dabbled in Visual Basic for about 3 days a while ago, that should be more than enough to make a flux capacitor for my mini-van, right?


----------



## teonintyfive (Jan 26, 2008)

Last progressing SSBDS was closed by nintendo
and it had 3dz


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Jac834 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jac834 @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...



EXCELLENT! You'll also provide the GUI!

I'll code the recursive cascading delete that will put us back into square one!

Alright team, break!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Last progressing SSBDS was closed by nintendo
> and it had 3dz



Yeah, but this one's better because it will be released almost 52 years ago


----------



## teonintyfive (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Last progressing SSBDS was closed by nintendo
> ...


F**king incredible!

I guess it'll be on the DS24 right


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> F**king incredible!
> 
> I guess it'll be on the DS24 right



DS24? Fuck no.

This is 52 years ago old, it's going to have to be the Punchcard Edition of Smash Bros Online. CAN YOU HANDLE IT!

P.S. Mods move to testing, obviously any topic by cruddy should be assumed it will get moved to testing


----------



## monaug5 (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck and when will you have a website set up for this?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(teonintyfive @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...



DS24? My granddaughter had one of them, before she got sucked into the time vortex. Which... technically never happened. This thread is going in a bit of an odd direction, yay!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(monaug5 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Good luck and when will you have a website set up for this?



4th June 1973.


----------



## Jac834 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(monaug5 @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Good luck and when will you have a website set up for this?
> ...


We might have to postpone it until June 1st because...and mind you the details are sketchy...but I just might be my own grandfather...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Many condolences ^


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 26, 2008)

Seeing as no one has offered to be the artist I think I'll sign up.

Here's some of my prior work which almost made it into Shenmue 4





















(Pictures are from Maddox : http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=irule , http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=irule2)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Amazing! That's really good! Now only if we had that inserter that worked for Pokemon Gold and renamed the header to SSBDS... That would work!


----------



## monaug5 (Jan 26, 2008)

LOL this project could be doomed to failure.


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Amazing! That's really good! Now only if we had that inserter that worked for Pokemon Gold and renamed the header to SSBDS... That would work!



I think I have one here... Nope, it's for Pokemon Opal that's due to be released on the DS2 in 3 years... damn.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

OMFG POKEMON OPAL WAS JUST ANNOUNCED...
No it wasn't. Damn my eyes SUCK.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Alpha version coming soon! THIS IS NOT A JOKE!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, btw I sent you in an email the Wifi file, did you implement it? PLZ SAY U IMPLEMENTED THE WIFIZ!


----------



## Tomobobo (Jan 26, 2008)

Took some time on this one, it's a level design.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Tomobobo @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Took some time on this one, it's a level design.


Oh nooes! Ganon deleted it!


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 26, 2008)

You're all noobs, this will never go through :|

You could've atleast used Pokemon Blue to edit the headers, Pokemon Gold is way to taxing on the DS' hardware. The DS only has a Celeron and 128MB of RAM :|


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG
The DS, once put to it's limits, can emulate an Xbox720 EASILY with no lag (the ISOs are only 1 mb when compressed)!
My mate did it, and no, I'm not uploading images/videos... for fear of copyright... violation... Yeah


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> OMG
> The DS, once put to it's limits, can emulate an Xbox720 EASILY with no lag (the ISOs are only 1 mb when compressed)!
> My mate did it, and no, I'm not uploading images/videos... for fear of copyright... violation... Yeah



Well, my DS actually runs the cellular and lan-line networks across Canada. And I fit it all into the 2 MB swap.

Also makes coffee for me whenever I wake up in the morning.


----------



## Jac834 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG
> ...


That's nothing compared to what my DS does for me...but I probably shouldn't speak of it in mixed company.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Quit getting off topic you turds or I'll have to start a new topic!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

So, finalised list of characters, anyone...?


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 26, 2008)

I find it amazing how any topic that contains "SSBB", "SSB", or anything about Smash Bros. just brings tons of people. XD


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

OK SO FAR:
Mario
Yoshi
Luigi
Donkey Kong
Cruddybuddy (Secret Character)
Voldemort
Harry Potter
PIKACHU
RAICHU
MAGIKARP

Expect another update within 20 minutes.


----------



## fischju (Jan 26, 2008)

WTF? BIDOOF AND MUDKIPS HAVE TO BE IN IT!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

They were our super-secret characters... now officially announced, yes, BIDOOF AND MUDKIPZ

You see, I put them in because... I herd u liek mudkipz (AND BIDOOFZ!)


----------



## Jac834 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ooh ooh! Phoenix Wright too. Not the pianist phase, but the lawyer one.

Edit: Scratch that...replace him with whomever else would be useless...because I could actually see him as being a assist trophy or something...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Of course he's in it >.> He's too hard to code atm... but yeah we knew from the start he'd be in it.
And edgeworth.


The last official character announcement of the minute: 
*ZOMG*
It's official...
GODOT IS IN IT. Both him and an alternate suit as Diego Armando.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

whoops double post sorry...


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 26, 2008)

what about God?
God needs to be a final boss or something


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't make me give everything away!
You want SOME level of surprise, right?


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

You have to put 1-Up Mushroom and Coin Block as one of the characters.

Also, the Michael Jackson sprite from that old Moonwalker game.

And for some reason, put Ryu from Street Fighter.

Also, Isabella from the new AWOR

hankchill from GBATEMP

and the corresponding character deufeufeu.

Maybe the last boss should be Costello, wielding the almighty Ban Hammer


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Right, this is now the official post for main characters!
They are:

Mario
Yoshi
Luigi
Donkey Kong
Cruddybuddy (Secret Character)
Voldemort
Harry Potter
PIKACHU
RAICHU
MAGIKARP
BIDOOF
MUDKIPZ
PHOENIX WRIGHT
EDGEWORTH
GODOT
MICHAEL JACKSON
1-UP MUSHROOM
COIN BLOCK
ISABELLA
HANKCHILL
DEUFEUFEU
GRIMALKIN
COSTELLO WITH BANHAMMER
WARMIJWILF
GOD
SOME FAT BLOKE
ZOMBIE
(Possibly) HIRO NAKAMURA (if VB coding for him is fairly easy)
PEDOBEAR
Spiderman In Development (Yes, he's in it!)
SEXUAL HARRASSMENT PANDA (And Shiny Sexual harrassment panda for the Pokemon lovers)
RAULPICA

This will be updated every hour or so


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Btw, if you abbrieviate Super Smash Bros. Online DS, it spell:
SS. BODS
The almighty ship for this project! Arr!


----------



## StacMaster-S (Jan 26, 2008)

PLZ ADD THE FOLLOWING K THX:

SPIDRMAN
FRANK WEST
ZOMBIS
DR.HOBO FROM VEEGEE CATS
HIRO NAKAMURA

THX!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

NO WAI!
Spiderman - No
Zombie? Possibly
Frank West? No f***ing way! Haha
Dr. Hobo, no...
But a big thumbs up to Hiro from Heroes. Be really hard to code. Especially in Visual Basic.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 26, 2008)

Puleeez add PHOENIX WRIGHT!!

Also add me!

KTHXBAI


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Puleeez add PHOENIX WRIGHT!!
> 
> Also add me!
> 
> KTHXBAI



Phoenix Wright is already confirmed.
You, we were debating from the beginning. Depends if we have enough coders/PCs/Superintendents


----------



## raulpica (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Puleeez add PHOENIX WRIGHT!!
> ...


Yay, if you want I can use Deufeufeu's Hacked Tools to hack everything!!!!!1

KTHX


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 26, 2008)

WHAT? NO SPIDERMAN?
THIS GAME IS ALREADY A BIG FAIL! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can we at least have Pedobear?


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> WHAT? NO SPIDERMAN?
> THIS GAME IS ALREADY A BIG FAIL!
> 
> 
> ...



If not pedobear, maybe Sexual Harassment Panda


----------



## DarthYoshi (Jan 26, 2008)

How about Kenshin Himura.

Oh oh! Or Arthas Menethil. After he gets Frostmourne.


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 26, 2008)

All U NOOOBS GTFO THIS THREAD

THIS THREAD AINT FO' REQUESTIN' SHIZZLE
GO AXE FO' SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE

THIS IS FOR THE NIGGERS AND TEH WIGGERS GANGSTA ENOUGH TO MAKE SSBDS


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...



Yeas. We'll just rename the file and with a LITTLE  brain  power we can make it work.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Smash Bros DS Alpha is only minutes away!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, btw, Pedobear is in the game *sigh, time to update list..*


----------



## Gus122000 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(xcalibur @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> All U NOOOBS GTFO THIS THREAD
> 
> THIS THREAD AINT FO' REQUESTIN' SHIZZLE
> GO AXE FO' SHIT SOMEWHERE ELSE
> ...


You need to gtfo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



btw:Turn off the damn caps.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Online DS Alpha is out. Search some chinese forums, you'll find it soon enough.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Smash Bros DS Alpha is only minutes away!!!



Or next month since you always delay the damn thing


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Smash Bros DS Alpha is only minutes away!!!
> ...



It's out!


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 26, 2008)

It's that way! ->


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh btw, the Chinese Forum-ers deleted it due to illegality and stuff. Hah!
We were a bit unsure about releasing it anyway, so we've decided to revise it. With more characters and stuff. Including, my friends, including the one and only, awesome, "Pee-Wee", from "Pee-Wee's Big Adventure"!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

It's available to download to all 

HERE

Any problems, contact me at [email protected]


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

I have it ripped, but I don't know where to upload the install files. I guess you guys won't get it unless I can figure out where to upload it.


----------



## OG LOCC NESS (Jan 26, 2008)

Only 84 KB. Amazing!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

I've already uploaded it, cruddybuddy!
Note, it looks surprisingly like Great Giana Sisters when you start to play - It's blatantly not.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm srsly considering uploading the DS bricker.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

D: Don't want to make people upload a BRICKER!
I uploaded Gre-- Super Smash Bros. Online DS.
This is going to pwn the Wifi-net


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

Playing it right now as we speak. This game is soo good, was the PS3 emulation included as a extra ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Playing it right now as we speak. This game is soo good, was the PS3 emulation included as a extra ?



Yeah, there's also a hidden Xbox 360 emulator if you know what to do


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Playing it right now as we speak. This game is soo good, was the PS3 emulation included as a extra ?



Yeah I coded that in. It was surprisingly easy to do in Basic.

IF GAME IS EQUAL TO PS3 THEN
PLAY
END IF

Kick in the ass to the programmers who couldn't figure it out!


----------



## Westside (Jan 26, 2008)

my DS is teh birkced/... :'(
but it plays perfectly if I stick that R4 in my cat's ass.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Playing it right now as we speak. This game is soo good, was the PS3 emulation included as a extra ?
> ...


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> my DS is teh birkced/... :'(
> but it plays perfectly if I stick that R4 in my cat's ass.



Yeah I added that functionality as well.

Don't ask how I did it! Only salamence502 knows!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

The video posted here also makes an appearance in the game if you choose Mario in his Orange Suit with CPU set on double ultra hard



(Video on the board about Sonic R music originally)

BTW as with the Xbox 360 Emulator:
What you must do, is put your DS in the oven with the game on.
Then it'll come up with an error box, touch "XBOX 360 EMULATOR" then fire up an ISO you put on there and off you go!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG TEH SHITZ! TEH HTML DIDNT WORK! LAME!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> my DS is teh birkced/... :'(
> but it plays perfectly if I stick that R4 in my cat's ass.



Don't know man Cat Vision is not that good compared to HD better get you're self a new flashcart before this game gets cheat codes for Wifi.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, I hadf to delete a few of the playable characters in order to cut the size down, but it's just an alpha right? Now where do I upload?


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

I forgot to mention, the game also tells you the meaning of life when you shove it in the cat's ass. Westside should know now. Want to shed some light on us?

Salamence has 2 cats. He can learns it twice.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > my DS is teh birkced/... :'(
> ...



It's very simple actually, all you need to do is open up Re-- *gets stabbed in the back by hankchill*


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Like I said, put your DS in the oven with the game on and the Xbox 360 emulator works!
IT REALLY DOES >.>


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

i think cruddybuddy is a pretty cool guy. eh makes SBODS and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## Westside (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> I forgot to mention, the game also tells you the meaning of life when you shove it in the cat's ass. Westside should know now. Want to shed some light on us?
> 
> Salamence has 2 cats. He can learns it twice.


I'm still experiencing some technical difficulties for now...


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Like I said, put your DS in the oven with the game on and the Xbox 360 emulator works!
> IT REALLY DOES >.>



HE'Z RIGHT U KNOW I TRIED IT AND IT REALLY WORKED NOW I HAVE HALO 3 ON MAH DS!!!!!!!!


warning: cannot be held responsible for fried ds systems while trying to activate the 360 emulator


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Like I said, put your DS in the oven with the game on and the Xbox 360 emulator works!
> IT REALLY DOES >.>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> i think cruddybuddy is a pretty cool guy. eh makes SBODS and doesnt afraid of anything.



Yup. He was the one who came up with the idea of putting Mario in! Come to think of it, it seems obvious now.
Credit goes to Hankchill for the PS3 emulator, and to the rest of the team for the 360 emulator (OVEN. NOW).


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Like I said, put your DS in the oven with the game on and the Xbox 360 emulator works!
> IT REALLY DOES >.>



HE'Z RIGHT U KNOW I TRIED IT AND IT REALLY WORKED NOW I HAVE HALO 3 ON MAH DS!!!!!!!!


warning: cannot be held responsible for fried ds systems while trying to activate the 360 emulator


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Whoops, double post!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Whoops, double post!



Lol it wasn't


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

hahahaha we're overloading the server and causing double posts! LULZ


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

INTENTIONAL DOUBLE POSTAGE!!!!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> hahahaha we're overloading the server and causing double posts! LULZ



*TOO MUCH RED BULLS, HANK!*

*slaps hank in the face*


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, uploading now. I'll have a link in mere moments...


----------



## Westside (Jan 26, 2008)

I took a hard blow at my cats ass and stuck the son of a bitch back in again.  This time the first thing that came out of the cat's mouth is:"dickpenis" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....  is this supposed to be the meaning of life or is this for NTSC only?  Cuz my cat is PAL.  OMGBBQWTF, by the way, does it works on PAL?


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

When is 2.0 coming out ?, I want mah bloo-rayz


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

BTW, I hax0red the game codes and made some Action Replay cheats:

Unlock MewTwo
00000000 00000000
00000001 00000001

Unlock Fat Bloke #2
00000000 00000000
00000002 00000002

The rest will be secret until the Beta version is out...


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

OK GUYZ HERE WE GO DOWNLOAD URL!!!

http://xrl.us/77wv

GAME ON!!!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> OK GUYZ HERE WE GO DOWNLOAD URL!!!
> 
> http://xrl.us/77wv
> 
> GAME ON!!!



Confirmed working in CycloDS.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> OK GUYZ HERE WE GO DOWNLOAD URL!!!
> 
> http://xrl.us/77wv
> 
> GAME ON!!!



Good news you guys Rick Astley is Confirmed for SBODS


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

That is true, he is. But only with the help of this obviously-never-before-imagined code:

Unlock RICCCCCCCCCK:

00000000 00000000
00000003 00000003

PS. This particular code only works with R4 DS CATS ASS VERSION KERNEL 1.13 Or M3 DS CATS ASS SIMPLY 1.11.
For Cyclo DS it is:

00000003 00000003
00000000 00000000


----------



## Raganook (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey guys, I've played your game so far, and I was hoping I could be added to your team?

I did japanese to english translation for FFTA2 and FFIVDS. So once you guys release in Japan, ill pirate your game and translate it to english so that the rest of us can enjoy it.

Hope you guys can use me!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Raganook @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Hey guys, I've played your game so far, and I was hoping I could be added to your team?
> 
> I did japanese to english translation for FFTA2 and FFIVDS. So once you guys release in Japan, ill pirate your game and translate it to english so that the rest of us can enjoy it.
> 
> Hope you guys can use me!



Can you add bloo-rayz support ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Certainly you can be added to the team Raganook!
Welcome aboard!


----------



## Raganook (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ill keep checking out this website for the JPN dump. Boy oh boy will the community love me for this!!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Raganook @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Hey guys, I've played your game so far, and I was hoping I could be added to your team?
> 
> I did japanese to english translation for FFTA2 and FFIVDS. So once you guys release in Japan, ill pirate your game and translate it to english so that the rest of us can enjoy it.
> 
> Hope you guys can use me!



Now you'll need to experiment with the Cat's Ass compability with other flashcarts.


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

Japanese Dump? Shit dis gaym isn't in JAPANESE!!!

It's in that African click-click language. DUH!!!

I'll need a translation to Martian though. Can you handle it?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Seems like some people missed the Alpha rom so here it is again:

Super Smash Bros Online DS Alpha 1.0

NO IT IS NOT GREAT GIANA SISTERS - Get past lvl 2 and you get to the game. Trust me, I'm a pro.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm sorry but I just found a bug in the game. 

When I choose Dio Brando and push A,X,B,R,R,L,Y  which is the combination for The World it turns my cat from white to blueish black.

What should I do ?


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> I'm sorry but I just found a bug in the game.
> 
> When I choose Dio Brando and push A,X,B,R,R,L,YÂ which is the combination for The World it turns my cat from white to blueish black.
> 
> What should I do ?



Shoot it before it bites you!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Eject it, and spray it with Coca-Cola. Or Pepsi. YOUR CHOICE.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> I'm sorry but I just found a bug in the game.
> 
> When I choose Dio Brando and push A,X,B,R,R,L,YÂ which is the combination for The World it turns my cat from white to blueish black.
> 
> What should I do ?



Become an hero


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 26, 2008)

Is this a joke topic?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(shawnieboy @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Is this a joke topic?



No, but the downloads can't be posted here as they contain copyrighted character models.


----------



## Jac834 (Jan 26, 2008)

I leave for about an hour and this thread goes to hell...

Also, I've tested my cat's ass with a TTDS and it spat out a PSP...I think I did something wrong.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Jac834 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> I leave for about an hour and this thread goes to hell...
> 
> Also, I've tested my cat's ass with a TTDS and it spat out a PSP...I think I did something wrong.


no, sounds about right to me


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(shawnieboy @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Is this a joke topic?



NO IT IS NOT!
This is a game made by people who have put a lot of effort into this!
And, to top it all, it includes a PS3 and an XBOX 360 emulator!
(The 360 emulator, go to character select screen, then put your DS in an Oven on full for about 1 minute)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(shawnieboy @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a joke topic?
> ...



Oh, yeah... Whoops!
FIX'D. Not.

Posted on somewhere on the internet now... *ahem*


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

He's sleeping. Should I?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah, DO IT.
Then put your CAT in an oven and the 360 emulator should work. If not, as a compensation, we'll arrest you!
Yay!


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

WE'RE GOING GOLD!!

I just paid Osama Bin Laden ONE HUNDRED BILLION DOLLARS to publish our game, and he got his camel to make us an INCREDIBLE cartridge!






WE WILL SELL MILLIONS!!!!!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> WE'RE GOING GOLD!!
> 
> I just paid Osama Bin Laden ONE HUNDRED BILLION DOLLARS to publish our game, and he got his camel to make us an INCREDIBLE cartridge!
> 
> ...



I can has free copy? LULZ

I will start my own release group, name it CATASS and dump just this one game!


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

The sprite for SSJ 9 Rick Astley looks so sweet.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Really big important announcement!
Beta Version Characters:

Mario
Luigi
Dr. mario
Wario
Bowser
Sonic
Dio Brando
Warmijwilf
Grimalkin
Hankchill
Raulpico
Cruddybuddy
King K Rool
Giana
Pikachu
Mudkip
Bidoof
Magikarp
Fat Bloke #1
Fat Bloke #2
God
Phoenix Wright
Godot
Rick
Super-Godot
Edgeworth
God
Jesus Point Two
Vince Cook
Some other guy
MewTwo

More updates soon!


----------



## Jac834 (Jan 26, 2008)

I can make SBODS compatible with the psp, all I have to do it shove the psp into the cat's ass...and then put it in the oven! BRILLIANT!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > WE'RE GOING GOLD!!
> ...



Brilliant! Tell Mr. Bin Laden thanks! And that the developers should get FREE COPIEZ!


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Really big important announcement!
> Beta Version Characters:
> 
> Mario
> ...



I'm not in?


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Here it is! It's about 40 megs, so download and get to playing fools!
http://varpness.com/archives/44


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Really big important announcement!
> ...



Whoops!
Hold on, new post...


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Really big important announcement!
> ...



PICS OF CARD IN CATS ASS NAO AND U R IN


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Mario
Luigi
Dr. mario
Wario
Bowser
Sonic
Dio Brando
Warmijwilf
Grimalkin
Hankchill
Raulpico
Cruddybuddy
King K Rool
Giana
Pikachu
Mudkip
Bidoof
Magikarp
Fat Bloke #1
Fat Bloke #2
God
Phoenix Wright
Godot
Rick
Super-Godot
Edgeworth
God
Jesus Point Two
Vince Cook
Some other guy
MewTwo
Salamence502


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

This topic is immense.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have an inside source that tells me that the next update will include the long awaited bloo-rayz and newcomer Longcat


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Mario
> Luigi
> Dr. mario
> Wario
> ...



U FORGOT OSAMA AND HIS CAMEL!! They did publish it for us after all!


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

ID LIKE TO ANNOUNCE THAT I FINALLY COMPLETED THE TIME MACHEEN, NOW WE CAN GO RELEASE IT BACK IN 1956!

OKAY, TO GET THE TIME MACHEEN WORKING. FIRST, GO TO DISNEY LAND.

PAY THE ENTRANCE FEE. NOW, KIDNAP AS MANY LITTLE BOYS AS POSSIBLE.

NOW GO BACK TO WHERE YOU LIVE, AND TURN ON THE OVEN PREHEAT TO 400 F

NOW SHOVE ALL THE LITTLE BOYS IN THE OVEN

WAIT A FEW DAYS FOR THE COPS TO APPEAR

NOW ON YOUR LAST STAND, OD ON SLEEPING PILLS.

NOW YOUVE GONE BACK TO FEB 2 1956.

I PROGRAMMED IT IN FORTRAN.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

DOWNLOAD HERE.

http://varpness.com/archives/44


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Mario
Luigi
Dr. mario
Wario
Bowser
Sonic
Dio Brando
Warmijwilf
Grimalkin
Hankchill
Raulpico
Cruddybuddy
King K Rool
Giana
Pikachu
Mudkip
Bidoof
Magikarp
Fat Bloke #1
Fat Bloke #2
God
Phoenix Wright
Godot
Rick
Super-Godot
Edgeworth
God
Jesus Point Two
Vince Cook
Some other guy
MewTwo
Salamence502
Osama
Osama's Camel

WITH ADDED BLU-RAY SUPPORT!


----------



## Gus122000 (Jan 26, 2008)

I doz n0t get.
I downloaded that crappy game (I knew i wasn't getting what im promised but what the hell was that?)What's with the girl?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks Grimalkin, will do.


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Thanks Grimalkin, will do.



No problem, I'm pretty sure I don't own the equipment to compile fortran code, but somehow I made it work.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> *WITH ADDED BLU-RAY SUPPORT!*



This just made my day  :'(


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Did anyone download yet?
http://varpness.com/archives/44


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Then what's with the sad face?
Isn't it running really well? Or what?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, we all downloaded it Cruddy


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

OK GAIZ I UPLOADED A VIDEO OF THE GAME ON YOUTUBE

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YevYBsShxNs


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> OK GAIZ I UPLOADED A VIDEO OF THE GAME ON YOUTUBE
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YevYBsShxNs



What? Where did you get that leaked video? We cut that from the game!

http://varpness.com/archives/44


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(warmijwilfaain @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Then what's with the sad face?
> Isn't it running really well? Or what?



Tears of joy my friend


----------



## hankchill (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> OK GAIZ I UPLOADED A VIDEO OF THE GAME ON YOUTUBE
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=YevYBsShxNs



INCLUDE CREDITS!!

Recorded by Hank Chill on a Pentium 1 60MHz.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Cruddy, well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's bloody amazing


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > OK GAIZ I UPLOADED A VIDEO OF THE GAME ON YOUTUBE
> ...



Sorry sorry.

@Cruddy: I'm on the development team remember? I made the Time Macheen for the release.


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 26, 2008)

TOTALLY OFF-TOPIC:




(irc)


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(hankchill @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...



So am I, I implemented most of the characters and the 360 emulator


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 26, 2008)

Downloading as we speak.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Just ignore the warning about a virus.
http://varpness.com/archives/44


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Super Update Win!
List of characters:
Mario
Luigi
Dr. mario
Wario
Bowser
Sonic
Dio Brando
Warmijwilf
Grimalkin
Hankchill
Raulpico
Cruddybuddy
King K Rool
Giana
Pikachu
Mudkip
Bidoof
Magikarp
Fat Bloke #1
Fat Bloke #2
God
Phoenix Wright
Godot
Rick
Super-Godot
Edgeworth
God
Jesus Point Two
Vince Cook
Some other guy
MewTwo
Salamence502
Osama
Osama's Camel
The Game Cartridge
GBA Game Cartridge
Longcat

WITH ADDED BLU-RAY SUPPORT!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Wait, screw Wiki, I'm an official announcer. It's real btw


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 26, 2008)

Didn't get a warning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Playing right now, it's pretty awesome for an alpha. Love the amount and diversity of playable characters. I also love how you can move both left, right and also up and down.

Hoping for a new release!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

We only implemented the up and down part around halfway during production


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 26, 2008)

I may be overreacting, but I think we have a system seller right here!!!


----------



## berlinka (Jan 26, 2008)

Cruddy, before I start downloading this I just want to know ONE THING:

Did you get DATA DESIGN involved? If not then please shove your game very snug in that cat's ass.

I only trust Data Design when it comes to Smash Brothers!


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> I may be overreacting, but I think we have a system seller right here!!!


HOLY CRAP THAT LOOKS AMAZING!


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 26, 2008)

Insider info tells me that the next version might have 3D and selectable characters implemented!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(berlinka @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Cruddy, before I start downloading this I just want to know ONE THING:
> 
> Did you get DATA DESIGN involved? If not then please shove your game very snug in that cat's ass.
> 
> I only trust Data Design when it comes to Smash Brothers!



Data design? Of course we designed data! Otherwise, there'd be no game...
Oh right. Yeah, erm, we DIDN'T... but it's as good as...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> I may be overreacting, but I think we have a system seller right here!!!



Hmm, is that how it looks for everyone else? If not, upload a screenshot so we can see how it looks on yours!
http://varpness.com/archives/44


----------



## beedog19 (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Just ignore the warning about a virus.
> http://varpness.com/archives/44



Confirmed working on G6 lite! This game is teh futurz! Or pastz? Thread made braen hurtz.
Haven't tested cat's ass yet but will update as soon as I can get one to stay still long enough.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Once again true... 3D yes, and selectable characters are defo in there...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh btw, I just ported Melee to my DS. No upload yet.

Works 100% on R4, am doing single player on the Adventure mode with Link.

I'll upload tomorrow.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jan 26, 2008)

Is Leroy Jenkins gonna be a playable character?


----------



## Westside (Jan 26, 2008)

OMG, are Horsez gonna be playable?


----------



## m3rox (Jan 26, 2008)

I played, and it just seems to be a mario clone


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

Can someone upload a youtube video?


----------



## jerm27 (Jan 26, 2008)

y is it an exe if it was for the ds then wouldnt u need a nds file


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(jerm27 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> y is it an exe if it was for the ds then wouldnt u need a nds file



No! It's a demo! That's why it is for the PC. Just run the file and get infected... er, I mean play it already!


----------



## euphemism (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> I have an inside source that tells me that the next update will include the long awaited bloo-rayz and newcomer Longcat



I clicked the Rick Roll link from a couple pages ago and right when I looked at longcat he started singing, "We've known each other, for so long..."


----------



## James B. (Jan 26, 2008)

QUOTE(jerm27 @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> y is it an exe if it was for the ds then wouldnt u need a nds file



No wai you didn't hear that R4 made kernel 1.1.17 and you can run .exe files on the DS nao?

Dude, get in da loop.


----------



## zeppo (Jan 27, 2008)

IMO it would be best to wait until the JUS patch is finished, then modify that to add an alternate nintendo story, a bunch of nintendo characters, and nintendo levels.


----------



## James B. (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> IMO it would be best to wait until the JUS patch is finished, then modify that to add an alternate nintendo story, a bunch of nintendo characters, and nintendo levels.



No wai dude I can't wait I'm learning to hack DS.

Trust me. I'll join the team.

Ok nao I no hao to hak dee ess.

See its easy you open up lazy DS and yea then u can hackz it and replace the pics.


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(zeppo @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> IMO it would be best to wait until the JUS patch is finished, then modify that to add an alternate nintendo story, a bunch of nintendo characters, and nintendo levels.



NO WAI, ours is better. It was released 52 years ago so we technically own the copyrights.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> Using code from "Advanced Wars: Days of Ruin" and "Barbie Horse Adventure", I am going to make Smash Bros Online for the DS! It will include over 100 characters to choose from and over 1000 levels based on Nintendo and Game Gear games. If anyone wants to help me, they should reply to this thread.
> 
> I need the following:
> 
> ...


Bad chupacara! Now sit!


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 27, 2008)

NOW PEOPLE! THIS IS SERIOUS!

There's a little 8 years old child in my neighborhood that is dying! He has down syndrome, he lost his 2 legs on birth and last week his drunk step father raped him and gave him AIDS.. now he has 3 days of life.. he always told me that he's greatest wish in life was to be a character in a Smash Bros DS homebrew project.. could you please do this for him? :'(


----------



## James B. (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> NOW PEOPLE! THIS IS SERIOUS!
> 
> There's a little 8 years old child in my neighborhood that is dying! He has down syndrome, he lost his 2 legs on birth and last week his drunk step father raped him and gave him AIDS.. now he has 3 days of life.. he always told me that he's greatest wish in life was to be a character in a Smash Bros DS homebrew project.. could you please do this for him? :'(




lol fag.

Wow am i cool


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> NOW PEOPLE! THIS IS SERIOUS!
> 
> There's a little 8 years old child in my neighborhood that is dying! He has down syndrome, he lost his 2 legs on birth and last week his drunk step father raped him and gave him AIDS.. now he has 3 days of life.. he always told me that he's greatest wish in life was to be a character in a Smash Bros DS homebrew project.. could you please do this for him? :'(



No, sorry. We already have the character list. However, we'll probably have a WIFI match at his funeral though.


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > NOW PEOPLE! THIS IS SERIOUS!
> ...



Correction: We'll have wifi matches thinking about GOING to his funeral. Although, I bet we'd forget what we were thinking about after we start playing.


----------



## Talaria (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey I managed to get Miyamoto. He put up abit of a struggle before but he seems to have gotten over it although he is a little stiff


----------



## Grimalkin (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Talaria @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> Hey I managed to get Miyamoto. He put up abit of a struggle before but he seems to have gotten over it although he is a little stiffÂ



Did you tase him?


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Jan 26 2008 said:


> I may be overreacting, but I think we have a system seller right here!!!



Dude that looks awesome what settings are you using ?


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2008)

OK, another update of characters:

Super Update Win!
List of characters:
Mario
Luigi
Dr. mario
Wario
Bowser
Sonic
Dio Brando
Warmijwilf
Grimalkin
Hankchill
Raulpico
Cruddybuddy
King K Rool
Giana
Pikachu
Mudkip
Bidoof
Magikarp
Fat Bloke #1
Fat Bloke #2
God
Phoenix Wright
Godot
Rick
Super-Godot
Edgeworth
God
Jesus Point Two
Vince Cook
Some other guy
MewTwo
Salamence502
Osama
Osama's Camel
The Game Cartridge
GBA Game Cartridge
Longcat
Tacgnol
Your Mum
Cletus from the Simpsons
Homer Simpson
Apollo Justice
Klavier Gavin
Your dad


WITH ADDED BLU-RAY SUPPORT!
And now, HD-DVD support, and also whatever the next gen of discs are as well. And, obviously VHS and DVD support.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2008)

Plus, you can play PSP games on it now as well as 360 and PS3 games ^^ Wii support is obviously there. Any improvements you think need to be done, just ask


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(CockroachMan @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> ...



I had AIDS once...
Erm, I mean, I played a wifi match on Smash Bros Online DS. Btw, I'm making an online mag, and it'll have reviews for the following games:

Apollo Justice,
FF4
Phoenix Wright 1-3
And of course this

...

Blatantly true


----------



## Bitbyte (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Fiddy101 @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Bitbyte @ Jan 26 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > I may be overreacting, but I think we have a system seller right here!!!
> ...



Sorry to disappoint you, but I managed to tweak it with the official SmashDev Cruddy Kit; these hyper settings aren't available yet for the general public.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 27, 2008)

I did it ^^
Even managed to get the Character "Pikachu" to use Electric Charge variation 308!


----------



## Talaria (Jan 27, 2008)

QUOTE(Grimalkin @ Jan 27 2008 said:


> QUOTE(Talaria @ Jan 27 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey I managed to get Miyamoto. He put up abit of a struggle before but he seems to have gotten over it although he is a little stiff
> ...



Nah tasers are cheap. I just gave him a fork and a power point. His breathing has stopped but I think he'll still be able to help code and polish parts of the game off.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 27, 2008)

WTF, I ordered french fries with my haunted hamburger!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 28, 2008)

Damn Miyamoto >.>
I offered to pay him £3sterling as well... that's... about 6 billion yen!
How dare he decline!


----------



## nephdj (Jan 28, 2008)

prototype of my mario stage

please dont reuse this pic on devientart to become famous for photosop skills... copywrite neph


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 29, 2008)

That's intense


----------



## cyr0x (Jan 29, 2008)

I could create stages, too.


----------



## pizzaman2893 (Jan 29, 2008)

has anybody actually tried this?


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(pizzaman2893 @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> has anybody actually tried this?


Works perfect on R4.


----------



## JPH (Jan 30, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 29 2008 said:


> QUOTE(pizzaman2893 @ Jan 29 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > has anybody actually tried this?
> ...



I get white screenz


----------



## cyr0x (Feb 3, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## rhyguy (Feb 3, 2008)

i'm pretty sure it was a joke


----------



## notnarb (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE(cyr0x @ Feb 3 2008 said:


> Any updates?




I'd say we're about 35% done.  We ran into an interesting bump yesterday when Cruddy stumbled upon something I like to call the "4D engine", a chip only found in phats (probably removed in lites since no developer actually took the time to find out how to properly use it) that allows for dedicated rendering of 4 3d models, which is _perfect_ for what we're doing.  This new discovery allows for the usage of models that are significantly higher quality (more towards the PSP end of the spectrum), but it only works on phats, so we need to split up and start working on 2 versions and we also need to start working on a special DLDI patch to apply to it for all carts, and maybe even embedding it into some firmwares.  Stay tuned


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh, a new character has been implemented.
ASH KETCHUM


----------

